# Ping Eye 2 BeCu's



## Stretch

I recently bought some new sticks. Picked up a set of 87 Eye2 BeCu clubs, 3-PW with matching SN's, new grips and shafts and heads in really good condition. The original owner didnt want to part with the SW but I am still trying to get it from him!

With some bad weather and work things going on I didnt get a chance to hit them till yesterday. WOW, what a set of clubs. They are exactly what I was looking for. They hit very nice no matter where you hit them. When hit in the sweet spot, they fly like a bat out of hell and make a really nice sound. The term game improvement clubs surely applies to these clubs even if they are 23 years old!

I dumped out my other clubs and put the 3-PW in the bag and took the 52, 56 & 60 with me and went through all the clubs. My other set had hybrid 3 & 4 and I often wondered if I could hit those high irons better as I was having trouble with the hybrids, couldnt hit them consistently. Well the 3 & 4 iron were flying a lot better that the hybrids and I am glad to have them in my bag.

Only odd thing was the distances I was hitting my irons. I will chalk that up to the change in lofts done in the last few years by the club manufacturers. I didnt have all the numbers from my old set but do have the numbers of my Pings. I will have to adjust myself to learn my new distances. Below is and average set and then ther info from my new ones.

Average New set:
3 19.0º
4 22.0º
5 25.0º
6 28.0º
7 31.0º
8 35.0º
9 39.0º
PW 43.0º

Ping Eye2's:
3 21.5°
4 25.0°
5 28.5°
6 32.0°
7 36.0°
8 40.0°
9 45.0°
PW 50.5°
SW 57.5°
LW 61.0°

I guess it is almost like dropping back a club. What I was hitting for a 9 or PW will now be a 8 or 9 iron. Will take a bit to adjust but I think I can get use to it. It is the opposite of what you guys went through when they upped the lofts as new clubs came out.

The biggest issue I am having is the wedge game. I dont have the SW or LW in an Eye2 club and have grown to really like my 52, 56 & 60 setup but the PW I have is a 50 and I am unsure if I should drop my current 52 & 56 and opt for a 54. That way I would have a more comfy gap between my wedges. Of the 3 I currently use, I will never drop the 60 as I have gotten really good with that club. The 56 was not doing so well yesterday and I guess I could drop that but then I have a 50, 52 & 60 and thats a big gap. If the Eye2 SW & LW wernt so expensive, I would grab them in a heartbeat. I am looking at some but refuse to spend 125 on a single club never mind 250 or so for both. Heck, thats what I spent on the 3-PW! It would be nice to have all the same clubs but too many people are splitting up these sets just to make some extra $$$'s. Thats a real shame because it is really nice to have a complete set.

I will keep looking for an affordable Eye2 SW & LW and see where that ends up. I have looked but the brand of wedges I have dont have a 54 so I might have to try some others. I dont really like a mismosh set, like to be consistent, so I will look around to see what looks and feels good and in the budget.

Anybody else out there swinging Eye 2's? Let me know what you got and how you like them.

I cleaned them up a little, will post some new pics later. Going out to the range to practice a bit more today. Going to see if I can get that PW to do what my current 52 & 56 can do.


----------



## broken tee

Glad you like the clubs:thumbsup:, I've never heard of them. one thing I learned about hybrids and I believe it in the stance is you need to take the stance of a wood that is how it's working for me. the little toe of the left foot is in line with the ball and I'm smackin it, but if I take a stance like a blade I'll duff it every time.


----------



## Stretch

Thanks Broken Tee.

I did find that if I put the ball at my left heel and set the club 2" behind the ball that was the best way for me to hit the hybrids. Was doing pretty good with the 3H but I liked the feel and sound and ball flight of the 3 iron much better.

Ping Eye2 are what basically started all the groove controversy back in the 80's. They started with V grooves, then went to U grooves, then raised U grooves. Law suits and stuff and finally they ruled on what grooves can and cant be and some of their clubs are grandfathered into the PGA. Interesting story.

Anyhoot, I do really like these and will keep using them for sure!


----------



## broken tee

This why this forum is so good somone has some great stories and tips to share as well as poking a little fun at each other


----------



## Stretch

Couple of pics of the sticks before cleaning.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Cleaned them up a bit with some Brasso and they are too shiny to take pics of, will try tomorrow.


----------



## Surtees

glad to see you like the new sticks. It's funny how you say you need to adjust back a club, it's normally the other way now but at least it would make your 3 iron easier to hit.


----------



## Cajun

That's aa goof looking set of new-to-you clubs. Great find, I'm sure you'll love 'em.


----------



## Stretch

Cleaned them up pretty good. Lots of elbow grease, old towel and some Brasso. 
Looked around for some cleaning tips and some were pretty funny. 
I will stick with this for now. Check them out!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Not too bad huh?

Pretty good grooves for 23 year old clubs.


----------



## broken tee

Players will be buying you your favorite beverage just to swing em:thumbsup:


----------



## Fourputt

Stretch said:


> Pretty good grooves for 23 year old clubs.


That is because the beryllium copper alloy is one of the hardest materials they ever made a golf club from. Nearly indestructible. 

Back in the late 80's and early 90's I played a set (2I-PW) of MacGregor RPM irons which were cast from manganese bronze. I've often wished that I hadn't sold them.... loved those irons.


----------



## Cajun

Fourputt said:


> .... loved those irons.


Or would you call them bronzes? 

Your clubs are looking GREAT Stretch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fourputt

Cajun said:


> Or would you call them bronzes?



No more than I call a modern wood a "metal". Although the name once referred to the material it's made from, they've now become generic designations, so logic no longer applies.


----------



## Stretch

broken tee said:


> Players will be buying you your favorite beverage just to swing em:thumbsup:


Its a beer to look at them. A 7n7 to fondle them and you pay for the cart if you wanna let your bag of clubs sit in the back with my clubs! 
If you are buying lunch, I could let you hit them on a few shots.


----------



## Stretch

Fourputt said:


> Back in the late 80's and early 90's I played a set (2I-PW) of MacGregor RPM irons which were cast from manganese bronze. I've often wished that I hadn't sold them.... loved those irons.


This is what a lot of people do thinking the newer clubs are better. Funny thing is I started this season with 1970 sticks, bought 2010 sticks and now went to playing a set of 1987's.
The 70's can hang on the wall in the cellar. The 10's I will sell to someone new looking for a cheap decent starter set. The 87's are here to stay and gonna be played!
I was talking to a guy at the range yesterday and he saw my sticks and we compared them to his Ping G5's and they were almost identical. I think the biggest changes was how they upped the lofts and now a PW goes as far as a 9 use to.


----------



## Stretch

*More BeCu's!!!*

Ok so the other day, without even trying, I came across a set of 87 Blue Dot Ping Eye 2's. This is what I was looking for before but it was really hard to find a nice set of Blues from 3-SW with matching SN's so I settled for a really nice set of Blacks and got 3-PW. I should be hitting Blues but adapted to the Blacks.

Well anyways guy had then in shed at garage sale. Wasnt sure if he should or could sell them. He tried to clean them and used Pepsi and they came out kinda funny. Had a Oompa Loompa orange glow to them. Dark patina is nice but OL orange??? We talked for a bit and I got them for a lil more than the other set I have.

Got then home and went through them. Nice looking Blue dots with all matching SN's got 3-9, PW & SW! Shafts are in mint condition, he put new tour wraps on at beginning of season with hopes of trying to get back into golf. Wow, what a set I thought. What can I do about the orange glow? Brasso to the rescue. Putting up some before and afters and then I got feedback on the Blues.

*Before:*







[/IMG]



*After:*







[/IMG]


----------



## Stretch

Few mor pics of the Blues.








[/IMG]









[/IMG]









[/IMG]


These sticks have seen little use and were taken care of. Look at those grooves on the PW & SW! Very nice.

I am keeping and using the Blue dots for sure! Dont know if I want to sell the Black dots or make an oak case and mount them on the wall?!?!


----------



## Stretch

I recently bought the Blacks and got use to them and now I got me some Blues so I headed to the range yesterday and hit a bucket trying to adjust from Black to Blue. 1* upright. By the end of the bucket I had adjusted pretty good from 3-9. A little more upright at address, way more comfy, and a little closer to me, bout 1/2".

Got me another bucket and I was hitting them like I have been playing this set all along. Very nice flight, sound, roll, everything was looking and sounding good.

So the dilemma I had with the Blacks was that I only had 9i at 45* and PW at 50*. What do I do for the gaps in the short game? Well with the Blues I got 9i at 45*, like new PW, PW at 50*, almost like a 52* wedge and SW at 57*, just like a 58* wedge. All the bases are covered now. No more holes. They do have LW but one wasnt made with this set. It would be 61* but for the $$$, I think I will pass and right now I have 10 clubs in bag, 3-SW & putter. Leaves me 4 more clubs. D, 3W & a rescue club and I still got a slot open in case I want the 60 * to tag along for the day. Not sure I will use it.

Sat I took the PW & SW to the chippin area. Shag Bag with 60 balls. A bag from 40' and a bag from 60'. Holed 2 with the PW from 60' and holed 2 with the SW from 40'.

Today I went again and took the 9i going in with the thought that 9 was my PW, PW was my 52* and SW was my 60*. Those are the wedges I started this year with and often wondered if I needed the 56* and eventually bought it and got use to it and really liked the 3 wedge system.
I put 20 balls at 20', 40' & 60' and gave the 9i a go and holed one from 20' & 40'. Played with opening the faces a bit and was liking that I could open all 3 to 1:30 & 3:00 comfortably and was hitting good shots. 1/4 & 1/2 swings, very good session. The PW can be a 50* or open to 1:30 and now its a 52*, open to 3 and its a 54*. The SW can be 57* or do the same and get 59* & 61*. Very versatile system. It could have ended my wedge quest I once was on. I think Rick can understand what I mean. He was helpful in my wedge thread when I wasnt sure what I should carry. So was Dennis and FrogsHair. I think he said it took him 20 years to go full circle with the wedges and started with 2 and after many a wedge, ended up with 2. I think some others are in the same bag. Let me know if I missed anybody and please chime in if you got some thoughts.

I will sell the Rams, nice starter set and have to get a bag and my long clubs and I should be all set for next year.


----------



## old zeke

Nice to see i am not the only ping becu ho here. I have a set of rh black dot,a set of rh red dots, and a set of left handed black dots cause i got a deal on them. I bought a set of G10,I10 irons last year and everytime they were bad I was tempted to bring out the becu's. Good thing i'm stubborn,which is probably a good trait as a golfer. I hope you enjoy the clubs,I


----------



## Stretch

Welcome to Club BeCu Zeke!
Nice to see someone else has some of the classics. Got any specs from your collection?
Both mine have matching SN's, new & 1year old tour wraps, both have ZZ lite shafts in great condition, no real damage or gouges to soles or faces on either set. 

If you have some pics, post them if ya like.

I have never hit G/I 10's. Have hit G3's, G5's and G15's. All very nice clubs.

I dont really like the Zings but was thinking of grabbing a set of Blue Dot ISI BeCu's to hit once in a while and also keep as a backup. Have you hit any of those?

If anyone has any ISI experience let me know if you liked, loved or hated them. They have their own look for sure!


----------



## Fourputt

I have to say that I've never liked Pings. They just never felt right to me... tended to be built to too light a swing weight for my game. I like to feel that clubhead out there like a weight on a string.... the Pings just never gave me that feeling.


----------



## Stretch

Pings do look a bit different at address and in general. I have heard a few say they dont like the weight or look at address but wonder if some didnt give them a chance. 

The first Ping I hit was the bosses G3's. Tried 5 & 7 at the range with him one time. Thought they were ok, they were short for me so that didnt help. 

On rainy Sunday I hit every club in Golferswarehouse with the intent of finding next years set. I didnt hit a Ping, not sure why, but of them all, and they have a lot of clubs, I had it down to Cleveland CG7 Black Pearls or the Cobra S2's. Didnt like Adams, Callaway, Nike or Taylor. None of them felt good, most shot ok but wasnt looking for ok. Didnt buy, too early for that.

Somewhere I saw a pic of an Eye2 BeCu club and it sparked some interest. Well I dug deep into it to find all I coud and was really interested in the them. Wondering what color dot I would be I spent another rainy day at GW. This time I was on a Ping mission. Had a guy fit me and came up with Blue. Was swinging the G15's and man they were nice, Tried steel and graphite. I asked myself, why didnt we try any Pings before??? Tried a bunch of Pings and the G15's & G5's were the best.

Went looking through the used section and there was a set of Eye2 White dot. I asked if I could try a few and got the ok. White was a bit off but I compared it to the G5 & G15 and the clubs were almost the same. I hit them pretty good. I liked the weight and feel a little better than the G15 and those were awesome. I took the 15's, Eye2's and the CG7 & S2's and switched them up and really liked the Eye2's and then the G15's. I was really impressed with the Ping clubs. So now it was time to get me some BeCus's.... have to try them and see what the deal is.

Well now I have 2 really nice sets of Pings and I will be hitting for as long as I can see.


----------



## dadamson

Stretch said:


> The term game improvement clubs surely applies to these clubs even if they are 23 years old!


Good stuff Stretch! They sound like great clubs you have your hands on, sometimes you can pick up gems like these from ex-golfers who bought all the high quality equipment before realising they don't like the sport, or don't have time for it.

That's when lucky people like you are able to swoop in and bag a great deal 

Make sure you get yourself some good club protection products. I recommend Cleveland Bloom and ODIN.


----------



## Stretch

Funny story from lunch.

Went up to pitching area at lunch. Figured I would hit 2 bags with SW. On the 2nd bag, about the 8 shot, out of the woods walks a wild turkey as I watch my ball land on the green. It walked right up and started to poke around. 

I then hit my next shot and 2 more come out of the woods on the green. Thinking this is pretty funny and we are not in November yet, the 25th pops in my mind, I setup for my next shot and as it hits 3 more come out. 5 wild turkeys on the green I am chipping at, pretty funny.

All of a sudden out comes a whole pack and now 17 of them are totally covering the green! 17, I counted 3 times! What do I do now? Ah, bump and run the turkeys! I finally got them all off the green with a bunch of shots and had a very amusing lunch for sure!


----------



## clubdr

I have eye2 in BeC from 1981 (square groove- grandfathered)
Can't imagine parting with them. I used to live in PHX so I was able to have them reshafted - but what a bill! Working with BeC is expensive and they will not grind anything..... illegal now. 
I do have the SW and I must say, I love it. I still have my cleveland, my vokeys, etc. 
I'm red dot. I've been offered lots of money for them ---- just can't do it. We have many sets - this is my go to set for sure!


----------



## Stretch

Welcome to Club BeCu clubdr!
Nice to have another member swinging the classics! Early set with the V grooves!
You say you have lots of sets, how many are Pings?
Did Ping do the reshafts when you were in AZ? What did you get? You dont have to tell the price but can if you like.... just curious what they charged.
I wouldnt part with mine either, could sell one of my motorcycles if I needed money but not the BeCu's!
If you have any pics, post em! I would like to see them.

Hit them long, hit them straight and hit them with a big smile on your face, thats what I do!


----------

